# I'm a "thief" because I open stuff.



## xphoxbex (Nov 21, 2007)

Well, I wanted to share my story with everyone to see your thoughts on it (Hopefully I'm in the right area).  

As some of you may know, I don't have access to a Sephora, and I have to drive about 2 hours to get to one.  I was very excited since, I was going to purchase my first blush from NARS.  (I know I could've ordered online, but I am picky, and need to see the colors in person).  Anywho, I went into the store and I went to the NARS section.  I was looking at the blushes, and I have to admit, they are very nice.  I made my decision and was going to pick up Sertao.  There were only two more boxes left, so I grabbed one, and I noticed on the box that there were fingerprints, and sparkles all over it.  So I assumed that someone must have opened it and used it, and I opened it (because if I waited to get home to open it, I couldn't go exchange it cuz there I don't have easy access to a sephora, and as a customer, I feel I have every right to know what I'm buying right??). And sure enough, the blush was scratched up and wasn't smooth like a new one was supposed to be.  So I picked up another Sertao, and the same thing happened.  Fingerprints on the outside, scratched up on the inside.  So one of the guys who worked there came up to me and said.. umm.. you don't have to open it all the colors are already displayed for u to try on.  I was like okay, and I explained to him why I had to open it.  He was reluctant to hear my explanation and was like well... don't open it.  That didn't bother me too much so I let it go.  Then I continued to look the blushes, and I noticed that he was standing there, watching my every move.  I felt uncomfortable so I decided to go to a different section (smashbox) to look at the photo finish primer.  And again.. he followed me and watched my every move.  Now I know it wasn't a coincedence, the smashbox section was on the other side of the store.  I was getting irritated, so I went back to the NARS section to get my blush (the last box of sertao, which looked clean to me) and leave.  Again... he followed me back there to watch me.  Then this is the wrong part.  I forgot to tell u guys I was with my friend.  She was looking at makeup while I was checking out.  Right when it was my turn to check out, I noticed the cashier had laughed when he heard someone say something on his headset, but I didn't care much.  Got done paying etc.  Then my friend and I left the store and she told me that when I was checking out, that guy that was following me around said on his intercom "Did that chinese girl steal anything, look at her body closely."  I was INFURIATED.  OMG, I have never experienced anything like that in my life.  I was like OH HELL NO... I'm gonna fucking tell the manager on that bitch, then my friend said.. I think he is the manager, I heard him tell people to go to lunch and shit.  So I was like shit, man I guess theres nothing I could do.

So, just from me opening one of the blushes, the guy portrayed me to be a thief.

What an unpleasant experience at sephora.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 21, 2007)

that really sucks. I was going to say "go to the manager or write the company" I'm sorry u had a bad experience there. I can see where he's coming from, because if I was a manager/employee and someone was taking something out of a box, I'd probably think they were stealing too. But once you gave him your explanation, he should've understood.

sorry you had a bad experience. maybe if you start viewing someone's swatches of products then you can make your decision (since seeing swatches is sorta like seeing it "on") and purchase online


----------



## Hilly (Nov 21, 2007)

write a letter to the corporate office


----------



## ms_bloom (Nov 21, 2007)

That is really not on ... the salesperson should have HELPED you find a clean, untouched blush. I don't remember where I learned this, but that is how you avert actual thieves from stealing, by being helpful and attentive. And it stops them from being rude, unhelpful, and off-putting to real customers like you. I get distressed when that sort of thing happens to me, it takes me awhile to realise it is the other person's problem.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 21, 2007)

Yeah manager or not I would have gone back and created a fuss. then wrote to corporate. naughty words would have been exchanged since i'm that way.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 22, 2007)

While I do agree that the way he treated you was horrific; I've caught people in our drawers helping themselves to samples and opening things, but I would never speak to them that way.

However, as a Sephora employee, I can't describe how obnoxious it is when people touch live product and put it back (I'm not saying that was your intention, this is a general statement).  We have to damage out thousands and thousands of dollars in damaged product and eventually it gets really old, especially when there should be a tester of every product.  Yesterday, a girl opened up a lipstick, used it, didn't like the color, and put it back on the shelf.  If I hadn't seen her, the next person to come over and buy that lipstick would have gotten a damaged, contaminated lipstick.  Because all the boxes look the same, there would have been no way to determine which one she touched without opening all the others, so I watched her carefully to make sure I could get the right one and damage it out.

I don't think you should have been treated that way, but I know I personally stick pretty close to someone who has done that or someone who has gone into the drawers to make sure that they don't do it again, as a way of protecting another client from picking up and purchasing a potentially damaged cosmetic and putting it near their eyes or mouth (Most people dont' know how to look for usage on a product.) However, I would never speak to someone the way he did to you, and I would never intentionally make someone feel uncomfortable.

I completely agree with you and am sorry that you had such a lame experience, but at the same time I can see where he's coming from.  Its the same annoyance I get when someone disgustingly uses a mascara tester without a separate wand, and I have to throw it away.  But there's a nicer way to talk to people; if he didn't want you to touch live product, he should have put it nicely: "Did you wanna see that blush? Let me show you the tester."  "That would be a great color, let me try the tester on you."  These are phrases we call softeners, it's our way of getting a point across without being abrasive or offensive; this particular consultant had obviously never been coached on using them appropriately.


----------



## alien21xx (Nov 22, 2007)

Man, that really sucks.

I gotta say though, I think cosmetics retailers need to show their customers what they're buying before the final checkout. Just at the very least to ensure that there's no mixup of colors being bought. It's worse in your case because those boxed NARS stuff actually looked tested/used.

In Singapore, this is the practice of all make-up counters, probably stemming from the fact that the consumer population here is very very vocal about bad customer service from sales reps. If anything like your experience happened here, it would be all over the next day's newspaper in the letters to the editor, and that manager would probably be out of a job because of how he has treated the customer.


----------



## blindpassion (Nov 22, 2007)

Honestly, I've had a really bad time with Sephora as a whole. We dont have any where I live so when I went on a trip to the states I made sure to go to different sephoras, and I got some really bad treatment at one of them. The people were talking over their headset about me and my mom and stuff it was ridiculous and we were the only ones in the store and they kept looking at us and then saying things again. And I asked a lady if she could put something up at the front for me ( because I got vibes like they thought I was stealing, so I figured it would shut them up if I asked them to put something at the cash for me) and she looked at me like I was crazy and what I was asking of her was just unheard of, and then she rolled her eyes. Like come on! I just asked her to put something at the cash for me while I looked around some more. I honestly would have been prepaired to spend a LOT of time and money in that store but I bought one thing and I left and never looked back. Horrible experience.


----------



## glamdoll (Nov 22, 2007)

Write to corporate. Not only for the way he made you feel, but for what he said about "that chinese girl" wtf. That is so wrong. If I were you Id raise hell and write to corporate as well.


----------



## alien21xx (Nov 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Honestly, I've had a really bad time with Sephora as a whole. We dont have any where I live so when I went on a trip to the states I made sure to go to different sephoras, and I got some really bad treatment at one of them. The people were talking over their headset about me and my mom and stuff it was ridiculous and we were the only ones in the store and they kept looking at us and then saying things again. And I asked a lady if she could put something up at the front for me ( because I got vibes like they thought I was stealing, so I figured it would shut them up if I asked them to put something at the cash for me) and she looked at me like I was crazy and what I was asking of her was just unheard of, and then she rolled her eyes. Like come on! I just asked her to put something at the cash for me while I looked around some more. I honestly would have been prepaired to spend a LOT of time and money in that store but I bought one thing and I left and never looked back. Horrible experience._

 
Man these stories sorta bum me out. I'm really looking forward to my US trip next year because I want to shop at Sephora.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 22, 2007)

Yeah, I had someone follow me once.  It was after I just spent $260 in the store.  I realized I forgot something and went back in to purchase it.  This guy was on me like white on rice.  

I finally asked the guy if I could help him with something, because the way he was following me was making me uncomfortable.   I felt more like he was some creepy dude following me, as they didn't wear nametags or uniforms there.  I thought he was some perve.

When I realized who he was, I asked to see the manager.  He didn't get the manager, but he shut up and went away.

I think the best way to deal with people behaving like that guy was in the OP's post is to just call them out.  You don't have to be rude or mean, but just be frank about it.  As the customer, you shouldn't feel harassed or stalked by a salesdude.  That's not asking too much of the sales staff.

ETA: This happened at a boutique that sold bed and bath items.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 22, 2007)

^^I agree.

We get some bogus complaints, but when there's a real one, I personally like hearing about them, because then it gives me a big push to make sure that I'm giving 110%. I know in other threads I've bitched about some lame people that have come into my store and given me hell, but thats me verbalizing frustration, I would never intentionally make someone feel uncomfortable in my store, because I've been that shopper in the neighborhood where they hardly see a face of color, so they make a point to follow me around and make me uncomfortable.

I agree you should email in a complaint. It helps if you recall the exact store, date and time if you can remember, and give a good description of the person who offended you, that way instead of their store director giving one big announcement of a complaint, and everybody saying "it wasn't me!" and blowing it off, that person can be coached one on one and managerial action can occur.


----------



## STolEn_KisS (Nov 22, 2007)

Well, my experience wasn't as bad as yours but the first time i went into Sephoras, I asked one of the people that work there if the eyeliners were allergy free and tested. The girl looked at me like I'm crazy and acted really confused. Come on! I was asking a simple question. She made me feel frustrated and mad and made Sephora look bad. If she can't answer that simple question of if the eyeliner's tested, why the heck is she working there!


----------



## xphoxbex (Nov 22, 2007)

my gosh! i never knew that so many people had problems with sephora.  Like seriously, I came there all excited to give them business, and they treat me like this.  I feel like we ALL should write a letter to corporate.  But, does corporate really do something about this?  I have heard before that sometimes they don't even care.


----------



## xphoxbex (Nov 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glamdoll* 

 
_Write to corporate. Not only for the way he made you feel, but for what he said about "that chinese girl" wtf. That is so wrong. If I were you Id raise hell and write to corporate as well._

 
yeah gurl! that is so effed up.  and I'm not even chinese! Man I should've brought my whole asian gang up there with our chopsticks.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Nov 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glamdoll* 

 
_Write to corporate. Not only for the way he made you feel, but for what he said about "that chinese girl" wtf. That is so wrong. If I were you Id raise hell and write to corporate as well._

 
I agree with this.  I used to work at Victoria's Secret and one of the things we learned is that you don't use race or physical features (unless it's directly related to the bra sale) to describe your customer.  Even when I was working at a pool... we never did that, not even when I caught someone stealing admission and we were still able to catch the person before they got into the building.  When you say something like that it just sounds like there is a general distrust of anyone with that feature.  But something like a ponytail or a green t-shirt... now that's a little more neutral.

I have to second the comment about being overly helpful.  I've done it and it works great.  I had a coworker who did it to the point of absurdity and it was even better!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xphoxbex* 

 
_my gosh! i never knew that so many people had problems with sephora.  Like seriously, I came there all excited to give them business, and they treat me like this.  I feel like we ALL should write a letter to corporate.  But, does corporate really do something about this?  I have heard before that sometimes they don't even care._

 
I have had tons of great customer service from Sephora.  It is just a random small amount of people who can be jerks, just like anywhere else.  Sadly, it's just a part of life.  You will always come across a few jerks.  What matters is how you deal with it and how you let them affect you.


----------



## xphoxbex (Nov 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_I have had tons of great customer service from Sephora.  It is just a random small amount of people who can be jerks, just like anywhere else.  Sadly, it's just a part of life.  You will always come across a few jerks.  What matters is how you deal with it and how you let them affect you._

 
yeah i know... but i'm just really mad of how he treated me.  it was totally uncalled for.


----------



## ginger9 (Nov 22, 2007)

It's too bad you had a bad experience, so far my experience at Sephora has always been positive to neutral. Interestly enough, much better than at MAC. 

I think what he should have done was to offer to check the item for you to make sure it was undamaged. This way you get an unsullied item and he gets to ensure that the product is not being used inappropriately (not that you were). So it really could have been handled much better


----------



## NLoveW630 (Nov 23, 2007)

OMG I thought I was the only one..
MY STORY//
I'm a product junkie..I shop there all the time..


I went for the 20% off deal in the store..I went in to get a new facial cleansing line..and just to try out new products..mind you..I shop there all the time and my info is in the system..I have my 100 points right now..
Ok so, the lady directed me to another sales rep..s
she sold me a travel size Caudalie facial kit..
Then I brought UD 24/7 eye pencil..here's where the table turns..
The first rep told me on UD products I'm intitled to 30% off
on the Caudalie 20% off..
So, when I went to the counter..a rep came from no where and was like "NO", don't ring her up!..She's not getting 30% off on UD..I mean loud..
I just looked at her and was like whatever..it's not that serious lady..anyway, who was talking to you..That lead me to believe she was watching me and the other rep the whole time..
Ok, I get home and I'm feeling the new face line..Caudalie is so wonderful..
The next day I take back the travel kit and opt to get the full line..Now this product is costly..but hell, I'm worth it and then some..When I take it back with my recepit..the girl is asking me a million and one questions..also I took back some UDPP because it's drying out my lids..mind you my info is in the system..When I walked away to get my face stuff, I turned and saw 3 girls watching me..I don't carry a purse, you have my recepit in your hand, with all my personal info in your data base..
I get my product, then the manager comes over and question me too..I was like, this is silly..to make a long story short..I'm never going back to sephora again..I rather order on line then be watched and talked about right in front of my face..they are rude.. I spent over 150.00 in the store yesterday..what a sad store with sad people..


----------



## Willa (Nov 23, 2007)

Wow... I can really imagine how you felt
And the thing is, when you feel observed as a thief, I don't know if everyone's the same, but I feel stressed and pressured... that's when you make mistakes, like dropping a thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I don't like when this happens...
And when it does, I just go out of the store.
But its just bad when you don't have any other choice, place to go. 

I'm lucky because when I go to my makeup counter, MUFE, the girls recognize me and we always chat a little. I can't count how many times they asked me to watch the counter for a minute and just left (bathroom pause)... If I was bad-intentionned I could have stolen soooo many things


----------



## Beauty Mark (Nov 23, 2007)

I understand where he's coming from, since I imagine people do go into Sephora and damage product for whatever reasons.

However, he should have handled it better.


----------



## xphoxbex (Nov 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NLoveW630* 

 
_OMG I thought I was the only one..
MY STORY//
I'm a product junkie..I shop there all the time..


I went for the 20% off deal in the store..I went in to get a new facial cleansing line..and just to try out new products..mind you..I shop there all the time and my info is in the system..I have my 100 points right now..
Ok so, the lady directed me to another sales rep..s
she sold me a travel size Caudalie facial kit..
Then I brought UD 24/7 eye pencil..here's where the table turns..
The first rep told me on UD products I'm intitled to 30% off
on the Caudalie 20% off..
So, when I went to the counter..a rep came from no where and was like "NO", don't ring her up!..She's not getting 30% off on UD..I mean loud..
I just looked at her and was like whatever..it's not that serious lady..anyway, who was talking to you..That lead me to believe she was watching me and the other rep the whole time..
Ok, I get home and I'm feeling the new face line..Caudalie is so wonderful..
The next day I take back the travel kit and opt to get the full line..Now this product is costly..but hell, I'm worth it and then some..When I take it back with my recepit..the girl is asking me a million and one questions..also I took back some UDPP because it's drying out my lids..mind you my info is in the system..When I walked away to get my face stuff, I turned and saw 3 girls watching me..I don't carry a purse, you have my recepit in your hand, with all my personal info in your data base..
I get my product, then the manager comes over and question me too..I was like, this is silly..to make a long story short..I'm never going back to sephora again..I rather order on line then be watched and talked about right in front of my face..they are rude.. I spent over 150.00 in the store yesterday..what a sad store with sad people.._

 
ooh gurl, after reading all that, that just made me even more mad.  To be honest, I have never experienced anyone questioning me about my return, except for maybe "was there anything wrong with it" and that was it. But honestly, you should write to corporate as well.  Man, I like sephora, but I'm not gonna go back there.


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 23, 2007)

I don't have a Sephora near me anymore, but pawed makeup and many sales associates are the reasons I ♥ online shopping.


----------



## Bernadette (Nov 23, 2007)

If that guy is the manager he shouldn't be. For the mere fact that anyone in retail knows you _never_ acuse someone or insnuate someone is stealing, to their their face or in front of any other customer. You could sue the living shit out of Sephora.
If someone had been around to help you in the first place, you wouldn't have had to search for an un-used blush yourself. When you explained to him what you were doing, he should have found the blush for you and taken the two used ones off the shelf, not jsut hovered around like the moron he is.
You should contact corporate.


----------



## xphoxbex (Nov 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_If that guy is the manager he shouldn't be. For the mere fact that anyone in retail knows you never acuse someone or insnuate someone is stealing, to their their face or in front of any other customer. You could sue the living shit out of Sephora.
If someone had been around to help you in the first place, you wouldn't have had to search for an un-used blush yourself. When you explained to him what you were doing, he should have found the blush for you and taken the two used ones off the shelf, not jsut hovered around like the moron he is.
You should contact corporate._

 





 yes yes! i really want that guy to get in trouble.  Now I think of it, he's probably racist or something.  I have been experiencing horrible customer service this month.  I went to zio's with my boyfriend today.  We ordered from the curbside to-go.  Man.. that bitch that took my order was on her period or something.  She was being rude as hell! ARGG


----------



## meowrei (Nov 24, 2007)

You should definitely write a letter to the corporate offices. The "that Chinese girl" comment was uncalled for and he should of helped you find the blush you were looking. These days I personally avoid the Sephora stores near me. I gave up.

At the time when I did shop at Sephora there were 2 stores near me and both of them have treated me, my family members and friends poorly. It got to the point that we would research a product online just so we would avoid the various rude and unhelpful sales associates. It just seem like we as customers were being a nuisance to them when we asked a question or asked for help. In fact I only can recall 2 times when I was politely asked if I need any help (which I was very grateful for the help). 

Oh and please don't get me started on the "treating you like a thief" thing. The last time I was in a Sephora, I was there looking for a Christmas gift for my niece. I didn't touch anything, I was just looking around with my hands in my pockets and purse on my shoulder. When I noticed that I was being followed (AGAIN). So I decided this time to lead this sales associate all over the store - not touching anything, just looking. I was so pissed off - I had, had enough. Finally, we ended up at the cashier counter and I just stood there and looked the sales associate in the eye. She was like a deer in the headlights she froze and was very embrassed. I then bought a gift certificate and left. I would like to add the cashier did give that sales associate a weird look like "what the hell are you doing". That was 2 years ago. I have not been back since. 

That's why I LOVE the M.A.C. store near me - always helpful and polite. Plus they always check the product to assure it is correct before I am run up. And placing something at the counter for you - not a problem, unlike the Spehora stores near me. 

Sorry, folks... I'm stepping down from the soapbox.


----------



## righteothen (Nov 24, 2007)

I've had mixed experiences at the only Sephora I have around me.  Two of the girls that are there are always nice, one girl is just great, but there are two people I don't like that much.  One girl that just doesn't seem like she knows what she's doing (kinda like a new person, but she's been there for years), and a male that seems to be in charge, but seems a bit cold.

I've been followed around in Sephora, too, and I really have no idea why.  I went from the fragrances to the Benefit section holding a card that I sprayed a perfume on, waiting for the other notes to show up.  I bend down to look at the brushes, and all of a sudden, there's an associate next to me.  I was right next to the door, so I figured that was why she were there, but when I moved to another section, closer to the back, she was still with me.  After a while she left, but it was seriously strange.  I mean, what did she think I was going to steal, the card that I sprayed the perfume on, which is free?


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xphoxbex* 

 
_ Man I should've brought my whole asian gang up there with our chopsticks._


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 26, 2007)

Reading all of these unfortunate customer service @ Sephora stories are making me sad! I wish I could work at all of them so nobody would have to feel that way.  I just came home from a lame time at Nordstrom (lame enough to have me leaving IN TEARS) and I wrote a nice lengthy email to corporate and I plan on calling the store tomorrow.  I'm gonna suggest again that you write to corporate or call, that guy isn't a good representation of Sephora cuz that's not what we're about.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Nov 26, 2007)

I have plenty of decent experiences at Sephora. People don't tend to write about typically good experiences.


----------



## righteothen (Nov 26, 2007)

I've had good experiences, too.  That's why I said two of the girls at mine are good, and one is great.  The good ones help me, and then leave.  The great out went out of her way to help me, and stayed with me, answering all questions, until I was ready to leave.  The problem is, good experiences don't leave as lasting of an impression.  Yes, I still remember the people, and what they did, but it's not the same.  When you have a good experience, you don't often have that emotion for hours, or even days, later because of it.  When you have a bad experience, you often don't, either.  It's the really terrible, or great experiences that leave you with that feeling.  When they are great, you should write to the corporate office so the person gets a good word.  When they are terrible, you should write them so that they know they need to talk to their employees.

What's happened here is a very bad experience, that made a person so uncomfortable that they had to leave the store.  I think corporate headquarters might like to know that they lost a sale because of the behavior of an employee.

You are right, though.  Good experiences are not often written about, so fewer people know about them.  It's unfortunate, but it's based on how humans love to gossip.  Bad things tend to make juicier news, and are more often talked about.

Even though I was followed around at my Sephora once doesn't mean I am going to stop shopping there.  If it kept up, I would write to the HQ.  If it still kept up, that would be when I would consider not going back.


----------



## sitasati (Nov 26, 2007)

I had something like that happened to me once. I was in some drugstore..I forget the name. I was just browsing ..and I was a regular there. I always went there and spent tons of money. So some sales dude ..or security guy kept following me around. So I called him on it..I was like "why are u following me?" He just said "oh ..no im not ..sorry" I was like "ok good" and went on my merry way. lol But the point is..just call the person on it..and if they get rude with u just be like "yo..I got money I don't need to steal!". 

As for Sephora. I don't like Sephora because of bad customer service, lack of product knowledge by the sales girls. I'm sorry but they don't sound like makeup artists to me. Just some cashiers who are there to ring you up. You are pretty much on your on.


----------



## Willa (Nov 26, 2007)

It happened to me this weekend!

I was at the drugstore saturday with my man and we were there to shop for a couple of things, so we were in the toothpaste/hair stuff row when a guy came in...

It was clear that he (an employee) wasnt there to look out for a price, but to check on us. I was about to tell him that we werent thiefs when he left... 

I had a shoping cart with many stuff in it, its not like I had everything hiddent under my arm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They ALWAYS do that in that store, I hate when they do.


----------



## gigglegirl (Nov 26, 2007)

Just happened to me too. I was in a drugstore in their cosmetic section (which has really grown lately, they even carry Smashbox and before it was just like Covergirl and Maybelline etc). So I'm looking around, wanting some perfume and checking out brushes for lining. Picked up two brush (only $12 ea) and a small box of JLO perfume ($20 on sale) and was still kinda browsing almost ready to go. So I did look like a student as I had a backpack on my back (which yea I've learned from previous jobs that ppl bring them in and put their stolen stuff in it) well anyways it was always on my back. So this annoying girl comes up and says she can put the stuff at the counter for me. I'm like what, I can't hold two brushes and a little box? (I knew she had her eye on me but she came off really abrasive when she tried to "help" me; then she wanted the sale b/c I went to a cashier with an empty till but the girl who "helped" me said she would ring me in even though this other girl was free). I seriously wanted to either drop the stuff or go to the more drugstore part of it and bought my stuff (I wish I would have done the latter). UGH she just infuriated me. Yea I looked like a student but I've spent hella more on MAC this summer than anything in the drugstore and wouldn't steal a fricking brush. Ok rant over!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Nov 26, 2007)

Quote:

  Yea I looked like a student but I've spent hella more on MAC this summer than anything in the drugstore and wouldn't steal a fricking brush.  
 
But regardless of how much money you have or have spent, everyone deserves to be treated with dignity and respect, whether they can only afford Wet N Wild or own every high end piece of makeup


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 26, 2007)

Lately, I have noticed that many places are on high alert due to the "gift giving season".   I am cold natured, so I wear a coat a lot.  I walked in a store and I saw a woman mumble to another "Oh, Yeah! Here we go!  There's another woman with a coat!"    I blew it off.  I got my stuff and checked out with huge mirror.  I told the lady I heard what she said.  She said, "It's the season.  When people come in dressed like you, we have to be on the look out".  I told her that I totally understood her concerns.

I don't blame them.  I have many family members working in retail.  One of my family members stated that 75 employees were let go from their retail company.   They could not believe that many employees were stealing.

Companies are looking closer at customers and  employees due to the gift giving season.

I am so sorry that you were made to feel so uncomfortable.


----------



## xphoxbex (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm sorry, but if someones gonna be racist to me and to me and treat me like I'm a thief, I don't feel like i should treat them with respect.  Cuz I tried to reason with him, and he was still being a bitch.  

Maybe I'm one of the unlucky ones, but I've really never experienced such spectacular treatment at a store where I have to compliment it for the rest of my life.  Usually its hi how you doing and thanks for coming in.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xphoxbex* 

 
_I'm sorry, but if someones gonna be racist to me and to me and treat me like I'm a thief, I don't feel like i should treat them with respect.  Cuz I tried to reason with him, and he was still being a bitch.  

Maybe I'm one of the unlucky ones, but I've really never experienced such spectacular treatment at a store where I have to compliment it for the rest of my life.  Usually its hi how you doing and thanks for coming in._

 
It's called "rising above". By acting respectful (while not being a doormat), the other person is the one who comes out looking like an ass. 
Not rising above, and responding with vitriol gives the offending person substantiation for their beliefs.


----------



## purrtykitty (Nov 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_Lately, I have noticed that many places are on high alert due to the "gift giving season". I am cold natured, so I wear a coat a lot. I walked in a store and I saw a woman mumble to another "Oh, Yeah! Here we go! There's another woman with a coat!" I blew it off. I got my stuff and checked out with huge mirror. I told the lady I heard what she said. She said, "It's the season. When people come in dressed like you, we have to be on the look out". I told her that I totally understood her concerns.

I don't blame them. I have many family members working in retail. One of my family members stated that 75 employees were let go from their retail company. They could not believe that many employees were stealing.

Companies are looking closer at customers and employees due to the gift giving season.

I am so sorry that you were made to feel so uncomfortable._

 
it's certainly one thing to be on high alert when a person is wearing suspicious clothing (like a big coat) or carrying something that could easily stash stuff (like a backpack or large tote), but it's quite different when racial slurs are tossed around for no apparent reason.  i too expect retailers to be on high alert, but that's still no excuse for demeaning and berating customers.  this guy should definitely lose his job because if he's done it once, he's done it numerous other times.  he may have started by just ignoring certain customers, but now he's risen to the level of vocalizing within customer earshot...and probably because he thinks that since he's in management, nothing can be done.

the best thing to do is be the bigger person and report him.  that's the road i usually take, rather than confronting.  i had an awful experience at a coach store recently.  basically, i was ignored not once, but on two separate occasions on the same day (i went in looking at something, and then went back later in the evening to look again...with the intention of purchasing...and both times i displayed purchasing behavior and looked around for help in a practically empty store).  i never felt so disrespected.  they treated me like i didn't belong there...and i had my friggin' coach purse from the fall line that they still had on display!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i was so angry that these employees would ignore an obvious coach consumer that i sent coach an e-mail.  they replied instantly and stated they would take the complaint to the store.

anyway...i guess my point is definitely report that bad customer service.  who knows, your complaint might be the last straw that gets the guy canned.


----------



## xphoxbex (Nov 26, 2007)

and I really don't think I ever said anything about being rude to him to his face.  I mean I will not show him any respect by reporting him to corporate, which I already have.  There have been times where employees have been rude to me, but this is just something else...


----------



## frocher (Nov 26, 2007)

.....


----------



## xphoxbex (Nov 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_Sorry that happened to you. There are so many good MA's out there, sorry you ran into an idiot._

 
Thanks! I am glad that you understand. xoxo


----------



## Beauty Mark (Nov 26, 2007)

Since I wasn't there and don't know how the guy said it, but calling someone Chinese isn't a racial slur. It's can grossly inaccurate and a display of ignorance (like assuming all Hispanics are Puerto Rican), but it's not a racist thing to indicate someone's race.


----------



## purrtykitty (Nov 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_Since I wasn't there and don't know how the guy said it, but calling someone Chinese isn't a racial slur. It's can grossly inaccurate and a display of ignorance (like assuming all Hispanics are Puerto Rican), but it's not a racist thing to indicate someone's race._

 
true, i suppose slur was the wrong word.  but nonetheless, this douchebag has some deep-seated racist issues and he should be not working in customer service where he may be required to help those very people whom he has racist tendencies toward.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_true, i suppose slur was the wrong word.  but nonetheless, this douchebag has some deep-seated racist issues and he should be not working in customer service where he may be required to help those very people whom he has racist tendencies toward._

 
Many people within the population have a bias for or against people of different ethnicities, creeds, etc. To make a statement like the one you just did is to essentially say that no one should work anywhere, because they may or  may not have bias.


----------



## purrtykitty (Nov 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Many people within the population have a bias for or against people of different ethnicities, creeds, etc. To make a statement like the one you just did is to essentially say that no one should work anywhere, because they may or may not have bias._

 
that's true, but i'm more referring to those people with such deep-seated issues that they feel no qualms about vocalizing their discontent for persons of a certain race, ethnicity, religion, sex, or sexual preference (i think i got them all) within that said person's earshot.

of course everyone has biases...but the majority of us are mature enough to suck them up and do our jobs to the best of our capabilities.  we are also open-minded enough to see that we just might be wrong sometimes.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Nov 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sitasati* 

 
_I had something like that happened to me once. I was in some drugstore..I forget the name. I was just browsing ..and I was a regular there. I always went there and spent tons of money. So some sales dude ..or security guy kept following me around. So I called him on it..I was like "why are u following me?" He just said "oh ..no im not ..sorry" I was like "ok good" and went on my merry way. lol But the point is..just call the person on it..and if they get rude with u just be like *"yo..I got money I don't need to steal!". *

As for Sephora. I don't like Sephora because of bad customer service, lack of product knowledge by the sales girls. I'm sorry but they don't sound like makeup artists to me. Just some cashiers who are there to ring you up. You are pretty much on your on._

 

*That's the point, though...Having money doesn't neccesarily mean you won't steal...In fact, it's usually the people that **do have money, and can easily afford to purchase the item(s) that steal....Remember Winona Ryder's little 'mishap' in Saks (or was it Bloomingdales?) a few years back?  Nobody can tell me she couldn't afford the scarves she tried to kyph!

In fact, statistics say it's the wealthier people of society that more often steal...(not to imply just 'cause one is rich means they'll steal...that's not what I'm saying)...It's a thrill seeking behavior...Done to feel like they're 'getting away' with something....*


----------



## noahlowryfan (Nov 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 

 
_*That's the point, though...Having money doesn't neccesarily mean you won't steal...In fact, it's usually the people that **do have money, and can easily afford to purchase the item(s) that steal....Remember Winona Ryder's little 'mishap' in Saks (or was it Bloomingdales?) a few years back?  Nobody can tell me she couldn't afford the scarves she tried to kyph!

In fact, statistics say it's the wealthier people of society that more often steal...(not to imply just 'cause one is rich means they'll steal...that's not what I'm saying)...It's a thrill seeking behavior...Done to feel like they're 'getting away' with something....*_

 
it was Saks.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Nov 27, 2007)

Quote:

  true, i suppose slur was the wrong word. but nonetheless, this douchebag has some deep-seated racist issues and he should be not working in customer service where he may be required to help those very people whom he has racist tendencies toward.  
 
I think it's honestly jumping the gun to call this person racist. He has shitty personal skills when dealing with people, but who knows how he would've handled a white person doing the same? For all we know, the original poster was not the only person being eyed at Sephora and the clerk was simply making a distinction.

If he said it in a tone that indicates that theft is to be expected of Chinese folks, yes that is indeed racist. However, further proof needs to be provided to indicate that race was a factor in his actions. For me, the fact he can't handle customers well is enough of a reason to be upset.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Nov 27, 2007)

well, i remember when i got into an car accident, all the cops kept talking about me refering to the Chinese girl, when im really not chinese, though its not expected of ignorant people to discern the difference .... and i felt a little offended being refered to as "the chinese girl this" or "that chinese one that"

but on the note of following customers... yes, shrink is a large loss for companies and yes its our jobs to prevent or catch shoplifters. youre supposed to do this through customer service, not stalking. no one wants to be followed around by some person around a store. sorry i have a shadow thanks. shoplifting is a crime of temptation and opportunity and knows no age or race or gender limit. a pack of teenagers with tons of hollister and abercrombie bags will walk into my store and be all over the makeup. sure they have tons of bags and probably charged up daddy's credit card a couple hundred, but i cant tell you how many ive caught stealing a stupid eyeliner for 8 bucks. or a lipbalm. you never know who is gonna steal, but you cant treat every person through the door like a theif. thats not right.


----------



## Bernadette (Nov 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Love Always Ivy* 

 
_well, i remember when i got into an car accident, all the cops kept talking about me refering to the Chinese girl, when im really not chinese, though its not expected of ignorant people to discern the difference .... and i felt a little offended being refered to as "the chinese girl this" or "that chinese one that"
 a theif. thats not right._

 
God I wish you would have started to refer to them as "the pigs"! If time travel is ever discovered I'm taking you back and you're doing it!


----------



## Raerae (Nov 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_that's true, but i'm more referring to those people with such deep-seated issues that they feel no qualms about vocalizing their discontent for persons of a certain race, ethnicity, religion, sex, or sexual preference (i think i got them all) within that said person's earshot.

of course everyone has biases...but the majority of us are mature enough to suck them up and do our jobs to the best of our capabilities.  we are also open-minded enough to see that we just might be wrong sometimes._

 
Technically she wasn't in ear shot.  The only reason she even knew about the guy calling her "Chinese" was because her friend was near the guy who said it.  He wasn't in earshot of xphoxbex.  Would have saying, "Did that asian girl steal anything?" have made it appropriate?  Race is just a descriptive.  Perhaps a color would have been better?  Yes he could have said, "Did that girl steal anything?"  But especially over a head-set, "that girl" could be any of the girls in the store.

And shadowing is a pretty common way for retailers to handle shrink.  You can thank all the other shoplifters out there for ruining your shopping expierence.  Although I agree, the sales person following you should have been more helpful, rather than just monitoring you.  Typically thats how your supposed to shadow someone.  Offer them so much customer service that if they are a thief, they leave the store empty handed.  And if there not, they get a good shopping expierence.


----------



## purrtykitty (Nov 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Technically she wasn't in ear shot. The only reason she even knew about the guy calling her "Chinese" was because her friend was near the guy who said it. He wasn't in earshot of xphoxbex. Would have saying, "Did that asian girl steal anything?" have made it appropriate? Race is just a descriptive. Perhaps a color would have been better? Yes he could have said, "Did that girl steal anything?" But especially over a head-set, "that girl" could be any of the girls in the store.

And shadowing is a pretty common way for retailers to handle shrink. You can thank all the other shoplifters out there for ruining your shopping expierence. Although I agree, the sales person following you should have been more helpful, rather than just monitoring you. Typically thats how your supposed to shadow someone. Offer them so much customer service that if they are a thief, they leave the store empty handed. And if there not, they get a good shopping expierence._

 
yes, race is descriptive, but it could still be racist if the guy calls all asians "Chinese", as he would be lumping any person of asian descent into one category based on his pre-conceived notion of on group of asians.  i guess i am making a lot of assumptions calling the guy a racist.  but i still think the guy has some of the worst decorum (as we've already established) if he's making comments about customers (similar to what said about xphoxbex) within earshot of any customer.  it reflects very poorly on him, not only as an employee, but also as a person.


----------



## SnowWhiteQueen (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm sorry that happened to you.  It seems like innocent people always get blamed for what stupid others do.  

Unfortunately, I work in a very sketchy area (also in cosmetics) and we have to eye every person like that - because quite honestly most of them are in there to steal.  At my store, when people open the packages, they run away with the product - so I can see what that guy was supicious.  He should have known after talking to you, though, that you had the intent to buy the blush.  Its a tough call sometimes I guess!


----------



## jerseygirl005 (Nov 29, 2007)

Here's a lesson girls: No employee/worker will EVER come out and verbally accuse you of theft. Why? Because if they are wrong, they are facing a slander lawsuit. At Coach, we are not allowed to accuse someone of stealing, we have to find other ways. Like people who hide wallets in the purses they are buying, I usually say something like "Oh did you want this too?" and they will act surprised and have no idea how it got there. The only time I've witnessed someone stealing was they ran through the sensors and they went off and my boss followed her and she got arrested for stealing 2 WRISTLETS!

Anyway, it's so annoying when you can tell when an employee is following you around, I usually ask them if THEY need help with something, lol.


----------



## wordgirl (Nov 30, 2007)

It's weird. I read this thread a few days ago and then today had reason to think about it - in a very bad way.

I had the day off and met a friend at an area mall for lunch and a little retail therapy. After lunch we went into Sephora to check stuff out - she's just starting to get into makeup (post-divorce).

There were plenty of SAs in the store - I'd guess at least three, maybe five. I walked over to the perfume wall and started sniffing, while she checked out the Urban Decay and a few other lines.

We're basically about the same - middle-aged women who weren't carrying shopping bags or anything "suspicious." My friend wasn't even carrying a full purse, just a wristlet. Yet she had a SA pestering her - and not in a good way - every minute she was in that store, while I was left to browse alone after declining help. After we left, she said it seemed pretty clear to her that they felt they had to keep an eye on her. And she's NOT the type to be hyper-sensitive about that stuff.

In case you hadn't figured it out, I'm white, she's black. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The ironic kicker is that until a few years ago, she was a prosecutor in misdemeanor. Handled a LOT of shoplifting cases.


----------



## xphoxbex (Nov 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wordgirl* 

 
_It's weird. I read this thread a few days ago and then today had reason to think about it - in a very bad way.

I had the day off and met a friend at an area mall for lunch and a little retail therapy. After lunch we went into Sephora to check stuff out - she's just starting to get into makeup (post-divorce).

There were plenty of SAs in the store - I'd guess at least three, maybe five. I walked over to the perfume wall and started sniffing, while she checked out the Urban Decay and a few other lines.

We're basically about the same - middle-aged women who weren't carrying shopping bags or anything "suspicious." My friend wasn't even carrying a full purse, just a wristlet. Yet she had a SA pestering her - and not in a good way - every minute she was in that store, while I was left to browse alone after declining help. After we left, she said it seemed pretty clear to her that they felt they had to keep an eye on her. And she's NOT the type to be hyper-sensitive about that stuff.

In case you hadn't figured it out, I'm white, she's black. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The ironic kicker is that until a few years ago, she was a prosecutor in misdemeanor. Handled a LOT of shoplifting cases._

 

UGGG i hate sephora!!!


----------



## xphoxbex (Nov 30, 2007)

and oh yeah ladies, i got an email from them.  all it said was tell us which store location it was.  and i did and... i guess nothing else is happening


----------



## wordgirl (Nov 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xphoxbex* 

 
_UGGG i hate sephora!!!_

 
That's the thing - this Sephora, I've always had pretty good experiences at!

My friend didn't even say anything to me. But she was totally bubbling when we went in (we had martinis with lunch) and when we came out she was very quiet and subdued. I finally said "you know, I can't believe that," and she kind of sighed and said "it happens."

The really sad thing is that there's a standalone MAC store in that mall, and a Nordie's with a huge beauty counter. If only I had realized Sephora was going to be such a disaster I would have taken her to one of the other options!

edit 12/3: I went in yesterday to return a mail order that hadn't worked out. I asked to speak to the manager and just very quietly told her what happened. Her reaction was pretty appropriate - she asked me to ask my friend to call her and also asked me to convey her apologies. She seemed very concerned about it. I thought that was good.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wordgirl* 

 
_That's the thing - this Sephora, I've always had pretty good experiences at!

My friend didn't even say anything to me. But she was totally bubbling when we went in (we had martinis with lunch) and when we came out she was very quiet and subdued. I finally said "you know, I can't believe that," and she kind of sighed and said "it happens."

The really sad thing is that there's a standalone MAC store in that mall, and a Nordie's with a huge beauty counter. If only I had realized Sephora was going to be such a disaster I would have taken her to one of the other options!_

 
thats a shame that she has to deal with something like that. its just wrong. and the sad thing is, is that she's probably used to it. I honestly cannot believe people these days.

Anyways, I've actually had okay experiences with sephora. I've only bought from them...well. Once. wow..and it was a gift card for my sister last christmas. Anyways whenever I go in there everyone is helpful, usually I'm pretty much ignored but I'd rather have that (since I'm usually just browsing) Sometimes I drag my boyfriend in there and he'll just sit and wait, but the last time we went he was getting into the colognes and the lady helping him was very very helpful. He may have told her off the bat that he wasn't buying anything but she gave him 3 samples, and also let him smell at least 5 other fragrances. My boyfriend is black. We go through some problems with ppl treating him bad sometimes, but I get so happy when people are nice and helpful.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Dec 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xphoxbex* 

 
_and oh yeah ladies, i got an email from them.  all it said was tell us which store location it was.  and i did and... i guess nothing else is happening_

 
Wrong; we get verbals/managerial action for any kind of complaint, whether it be something as small as a gondola being dirty or someone being disrespected in the store.


----------



## xSaLee (Dec 5, 2007)

what a douchebag. i would have gone back and demanded to speak to someone higher up and gotten both of them in big trouble for being SOOO unprofessesional. you probably would have gotten treated with a lot more respect after that.


----------



## sitasati (Dec 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 

 
_*That's the point, though...Having money doesn't neccesarily mean you won't steal...In fact, it's usually the people that **do have money, and can easily afford to purchase the item(s) that steal....Remember Winona Ryder's little 'mishap' in Saks (or was it Bloomingdales?) a few years back? Nobody can tell me she couldn't afford the scarves she tried to kyph!*

*In fact, statistics say it's the wealthier people of society that more often steal...(not to imply just 'cause one is rich means they'll steal...that's not what I'm saying)...It's a thrill seeking behavior...Done to feel like they're 'getting away' with something....*_

 
Yes I understand that. I know there is no way you can classify someone as a theif or rich or whatever. I work in retail too and our company has undercover security guards who are on the lookout for shoplifters. They don't go making people feel like theives. But what I'm trying to say is..if you are going to be on "high alert" do it so I - the customer who gives you business - doesn't feel followed or disrespected and unwelcomed. It's just my opinion. I know people are doing their jobs and retail is hard as it is but come on ...don't follow me around in every friggin aisle and not expect to me know that you are following me.


----------



## Artphr33k (Feb 8, 2008)

That is the reason I don't go to sephora anymore... i buy stuff online. last time i was there i had this lady follow me around because i was unsure of which blotting paper to buy, so i picked up all 4 kinds. she pissed me off so bad... and then she KEPT ASKING ME if i needed to try makeup on every time i even looked at something. I was barely able to get close to anything. and yes, i know how to use testers.

i work in a customer service/retail environment, and i know that they're supposed to keep an eye on you and whatnot... but for gods sake, keep the distance informal. 

and "that Chinese girl" is not a very professional way to talk about a customer... i would've called corporate immediately.


----------



## nana2552 (Aug 17, 2008)

I know exactly what you mean about having to open the boxes because I have had to open a couple of boxes to find the best one, especially for a Nars blush and I always felt like someone was going to say something to me because they were watching me. Sorry for that experience and you should definitely write to corporate.


----------



## cocodivatime (Aug 18, 2008)

I had a terrible experience at Sephora too.  I just felt so uncomfortable.  

An associate even went so far as to follow me out of the store.  I didnt really think about it much until reading this thread but I open boxes too.  I'm pretty sure I did on this day too because I always do.

I do it to make sure I'm not buying a damaged or used product.  I wonder if thats why they treated me like that?  I don't know.   but following me out of the store was riduculous.  I will never ever ever ever go back to that store.  

Its the worst feeling ever when you are treated like you did something wrong when you know you didnt.


----------



## user79 (Aug 18, 2008)

I _always _open the box of a product I'm buying if the product is free to be taken by the customer, i.e. not like MAC where the salesperson has to get it for you and the customers don't have access to the BNIB products. The reason being that some people just don't use the testers, or sometimes there are no testers so they test the BNIB stuff.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 18, 2008)

I think opening a product can look suspicious. Unfortunately, people abuse stuff by using a new product to use it or steal dumb crap out of the box (like if they'd steal a powder puff).


----------



## BarrelOfDonkeys (Aug 19, 2008)

I always thought that was normal, especially in stores that sell small, expensive stuff like makeup or jewelry or whatever. I've never walked into a drugstore without being followed around unless I was with my parents. And I've worked in the electronics and cosmetics departments in the store where I work and for both departments I was told to keep an eye out for people opening boxes and to walk up and down the aisles so anyone who might've been planning on stealing something would know they're being watched.


----------



## sofabean (Aug 25, 2008)

he might not be a manager. he could just be a lead or a shift supervisor. they tell people to go to lunch too. you should call the corporate office and file a complaint with them.


----------

